# Decibel: Origen, definición, cálculo y algunas aplicaciones.



## Cacho (Oct 3, 2009)

Bel es uno de los nombres de Belu, uno de los dioses de la antigua Babilonia. Este dios se repitió varias veces en distintas culturas, con matices propios y variopintos nombres. Así fue Enlil para los sumerios, Baal para los fenicios y varios otros, Marduk (Merodak en la Biblia) y hasta fue tomado por los griegos y convertido en Zeus. Menudo currículum…
Esa "versatilidad divina" hizo que al desarrollar una unidad igualmente versátil y adimensional a alguno de los presentes se le ocurriera el nombre: Bel.Linda historia, pero falsa.  
La realidad es más aburrida y obvia: El nombre viene de Bell, inventor del teléfono (c. 1875), muchas otras cosas y fundador de la compañía que lleva su nombre (1877).Allá lejos y hace tiempo (fines del S. XIX y comienzos del S. XX) estaban intentando medir las pérdidas de señal que había en los kilométricos cables telefónicos que se debían usar. Sí: no había ni fibra óptica ni redes Wi-Fi ni métodos inalámbricos (esto incluye a la internet y el Messenger). Era un cable desde acá hasta allá o un tipo con una carta montado en un caballo al galope (también había trenes y esas cosas, pero me gustó más la figura del caballo). Se entiende por cuál se inclinaron. Larga vida al cable. Al cable largo.En esas líneas la señal siempre perdía un poco de potencia y esa pérdida se medía en MSC o Mile of Standard Cable (Milla de Cable Estándar). Era la pérdida de potencia que sufría una señal de 5000 rad/s (casi 800Hz) a lo largo de una milla de cable estándar. Ese cable estándar tenía sus determinadas características y 1 MSC se traducía, poco más o menos, a la mínima diferencia de volumen (intensidad, en rigor de verdad) que podía percibir un usuario telefónico en su auricular.¿Feo? Más que patear la mesita de luz con el dedo meñique, descalzo y en lo oscuro. 
Definitivamente había que mejorar eso. Unos ingenieros de la Bell empezaron a trabajar en la década del ’20 en algo que llamaron TU o Transmission Unit (esto no lo traduzco, no hace falta) y era diez veces el logaritmo en base 10 de la relación entre la potencia medida y la de referencia. Suena más feo de lo que es en una fórmula: 10log(P/Pref).Pusieron ese "10" para que las TU fueran lo más parecidas posible a las MSC (1,056TU=1MSC) y así evitar cosas difíciles con la conversión de unidades.Funcionó, y muy bien. Con el tiempo se adoptó una unidad diez veces más grande y se la llamó “Bel”, en honor al dios Belu. Perdón, a Alexander Graham Bell.No hace falta aclarar que 10TU=1B y 1TU=1dB, ¿no?  
Para pensar en los Bel hay que sacarse de la cabeza la idea lineal: Los Bel son logarítmicos y se comportan como tales (eso es bueno para magnitudes grandes). Para hacer las cosas más lindas todavía, son adimensionales.¿Por qué esto es lindo? Porque se pueden usar para medir cuestiones de potencia, superficie, presión, masa, velocidad, distancia, tasa de natalidad de monos africanos o lo que sea. [/SIZE]Aclaremos que no es algo práctico para todo.El Bel, básicamente, compara dos magnitudes: La medida y una de referencia. A eso le aplica el logaritmo y ya está. Simple y básico. Y es practiquísimo para usar en cosas que tengan (¿muy?) grandes variaciones. Supongamos que hablamos de potencia. La referencia será 1W y 100W representan 2B, y eso son 20dB.¿Cómo se hace ese cálculo?[/SIZE]Log(100W/1W)<=>Log(100/1)<=>Log(100)=2. Como 1B=10dB, 2B=20dB. Listo.Es algo que se ve tonto para números tan chicos, pero… Veamos un poco más.¿Cuántos dB serán 1000W? Respuesta: 30dB.¿Y 10.000W? Sólo 40dBUn millón de Watt (la potencia de audio que tienen instalada en los autos más de tres crédulos) son 60dB. Acá es donde se empieza a poner lindo el Bel: en lugar de 1.000.000 se escribe un simple 60. Está bueno eso. 
Ahora que llegamos a lo bueno, hablemos de otra cosa: El oído (prometo que volvemos a los dB). ¿Cómo funciona? No sé si lo sepan o les interese, así que hagámoslo simple: Una membrana recibe las vibraciones y las transmite a un sistema de huesecillos que finalmente actúan para excitar un nervio y generar un impulso eléctrico. Cualquier parecido con un micrófono no es pura coincidencia.Cuando la presión que incide sobre esta membrana (tímpano) es muy leve no se mueven los huesecillos ni aparece señal en el nervio. No se altera el campo magnético, no se generera suficiente corriente y no hay señal en el micrófono. En definitiva, no se oye nada.Con 20uPa (microPascal) un oído promedio percibe sonido. Y recién se alcanza el otro extremo de la escala con una presión que es 10^12 veces más grande (un diez con doce ceros atrás). Ahí ya duelen los oídos. Estos números son convenciones, claro, porque cada oreja es distinta.Si tomamos 20uPa como referencia y hacemos la cuenta, son 0dB: 10log(20uPa/20uPa)=10log(1)=0.Si nos vamos a la otra punta, la presión será 10^12 veces más grande. Son 120dB: 10log(10^12)=120log(10)=120.Y si la presión es menor a los 20uPa es 10log(P/20uPa)=10log(X), 0<X<1. Con eso serán negativos los dB.  Valores más bajos que los de la referencia dan dB negativos. 
Prometí volver a los dB. Cumplí. Ahora vayan a leer las propiedades de los logaritmos y la definición, para saber por qué dan esos números. 
Con eso, vamos a los parlantes: Tienen un parámetro que se llama “Sensibilidad” o SPL, se expresa  en dB/1W@1m.No cuesta mucho imaginarse que lo que se expresa ahí es la presión que ese parlante es capaz de generar con 1W de potencia en los bornes a 1m de su centro. Esos dB de presión se miden con respecto al umbral de audición de 20uPa.Digamos que el SPL/1W@1m es de XdB y P es la presión sonora que se mide, entonces: SPL=XdB=10log(P/20uPa).Ahora pongámosle 2W al parlante. La presión que genera el parlante se va al doble (se duplicó la potencia…) y el SPL será 10log(2P/20uPa)=10log(2)+10log(P/20uPa)=3dB+XdB. Conclusión: Duplicar la potencia se traduce en un aumento de 3dB.Conclusión 2: Tenés que repasar las propiedades de los logaritmos .En lo práctico, un parlante con un SPL de 96dB/w@1m necesitará el doble de potencia que uno de 99dB para dar el mismo volumen. Es una diferencia apreciable. 
Nos queda un asuntito todavía. ¿Cómo es que cuando estamos hablando de los amplificadores de potencia los dB tienen un “20” en lugar de un 10?Rebobinando un poco en estas cosas, recordemos que la potencia tiene una relación directa con el cuadrado del voltaje, y si recordamos las propiedades de los logaritmos que aplicamos más arriba…Juntemos todo.Ganancia de Potencia=GP=10log(Vout²/Vin²)=10log[(Vout/Vin)²]=20log(Vout/Vin).Pero… Vout/Vin es la Ganancia de Voltaje (GV) del amplificador, entonces: GP=20log(GV). 
Ahhhhhh… Mirá cómo era…Están buenos los dB. 
Espero que a alguien le sirva la explicación y quien encuentre un error, por favor avíseme para arreglarlo. Saludos


----------



## rodr0 (Oct 5, 2009)

muy buena data. gracias por el aporte. cacho, no se que seria de este foro sin vos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 5, 2009)

Excelente Amigo Cacho.....


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

Gracias por los comentarios.
Me alegro de que les haya servido, o al menos gustado.

Saludos

PS: Rodro, ¿no será mucho?


----------



## andromeda (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola Cacho,

Quisiera preguntarte en que rango se encuentran las vibraciones de un telefono móvil.

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

Perdón, no entiendo la pregunta.
¿Podrías aclararla?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 5, 2009)

Compañero Cacho, no se si será OFFTOPIC lo siguiente pero me parece que el tema debería extenderse mas jeje...

Ya que estamos hablando de dB.. siempre he tenido muchas dudas con los cientos de vumetros que hay en el foro, y me refiero a los indicadores de dB (LEDS), como es sabido los vúmetros no son mas que varios comparadores con diferentes tensiones de referencia, pero la verdad no sé ni como empezar a la hora de diseñar un vúmetro, por ejemplo estos son los dB que marca los indicadores de un vúmetro de 100W que se puede adaptar hasta uno de 250W (estaba en el foro pero con el nuevo look del foro no lo encuentro je,je,je):

+6dB   --> rojo
+3dB   --> rojo
 0dB    --> verde
-6dB    --> verde
-10dB  --> verde
-20dB  --> verde

Lo que no entiendo es la parte negativa...

Saludos.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2009)

Los *dB negativos significan ATENUACION*, esto es: *la señal medida es menor que la señal de referencia*.
Todos los logaritmos decimales de números menores que 1 son negativos, y como una relación menor que 1 indica atenuación, entonces los dB negativos indican atenuación...y los positivos indican "amplificación" (o señal medida mayor que la referencia).


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Si tomamos 20uPa como referencia y hacemos la cuenta, son 0dB: 10log(20uPa/20uPa)=10log(1)=0.
> Si nos vamos a la otra punta, la presión será 10^12 veces más grande. Son 120dB: 10log(10^12)=120log(10)=12.Y si la presión es menor a los 20uPa es 10log(P/20uPa)=10log(X), 0<X<1. Con eso serán negativos los dB.  Valores más bajos que los de la referencia dan dB negativos.
> Prometí volver a los dB. Cumplí.  Ahora vayan a leer las propiedades de los logaritmos y la definición, para saber por qué dan esos números.




Deberás ver qué referencia tomás y en base a eso sabrás cuándo tendrás dB negativos (menos que esa referencia).
Si tu referencia es la señal que entra, entonces con dB negativos estás atenuándola, y con los positivos, amplificadorficándola.


Saludos


Edito: Me ganó EZavalla.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gracias ezavalla y Cacho   
Como siempre se me olvido algo ops: :



> Ahora vayan a leer las propiedades de los logaritmos y la definición, para saber por qué dan esos números.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

Por acá tenés un poco de información sobre las referencias que se toman para calcular los dBm, dBu, dBloquesea.

La cosa es exactamente igual en todos los casos. Sólo cambia la referencia.


Saludos


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Oct 5, 2009)

Gracias amigo cacho ....


----------



## Gonzalonal (Dic 9, 2009)

por mas que este hace rato este posteo, quisiera agradecer ya que me ha aclarado varias cosas. saludos y gracias


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 9, 2009)

*Gonzalonal* gracias por escribir tu mensaje y de esa manera reavivar el tema, justo estaba buscando información sobre *dBr* y lo encontré.



Cacho dijo:


> Por acá tenés un poco de información sobre las referencias que se toman para calcular los dBm, dBu, dBloquesea.




Gracias *Cacho*, justo estaba buscando información sobre ese enlace que direccionaste ya que en la Wiki en español no encontré nada. 

PS: ando informándome sobre las características de una Tarjeta de Sonido interfaz PCI  para mi PC. 

Pero lo que no entiendo es:

*Relación señal a ruido (A-ponderada) = 100 dB (2V)*

¿quién me hace el favor de traducirme eso en español?

Y en la Respuesta de frecuencias dice:

*a -3 dBr = <10 Hz a 40 kHz* (esto si lo entiendo la duda es por "dBr" decibeles relativos)

¿Será una buena tarjeta de sonido? Es una Sound Blaster Audigy.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

De nada Gonzalo. 
Me alegro de que te haya sido útil.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Pero lo que no entiendo es:
> 
> *Relación señal a ruido (A-ponderada) = 100 dB (2V)*
> 
> ¿quién me hace el favor de traducirme eso en español?



Ouch... No estás preguntando algo muy simple.
Intro por acá: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equal-loudness_contour
Data por acá: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A-weighting

Y más o menos resumido (inexacto, pero por acá va la punta): 

Primer link
El oído humano (por su estructura) percibe mejor las frecuencias medias altas (entre 1 y 5kHz), con un pico de sensibilidad alrededor de los 3-4kHz.
Eso pasa por la resonancia del canal auditivo y esas cosillas que suelen suceder.

Una onda de 20Hz y un SPL de 60dB es apenas audible (está en el umbral). En cambio, en 3kHz el SPL correspondiente al umbral es de (más o menos) -7dB. Sí, negativo (a leer sobre logaritmos si te resulta raro).
El SPL mínimo para oír esas dos frecuencias tiene una diferencia de 67dB. Eso es bastaaaaaaaaaante...
Ah, lo encontré en castellano: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curva_isof%C3%B3nica

Bueno, la cosa es que con esas curvas salen los _fon _(_phon_ en inglés). Otra cochinada más del audio...
Si seguís una curva cualquiera de las del gráfico, tenés siempre la misma cantidad de fon a todo lo largo. El umbral de audición corresponde a 0fon.
60dB en 20Hz son 0fon.
-7dB en 1kHz son 0fon.


Segundo link
Pensando y pensando, alguien dijo: Si yo mido los parámetros tomando estas curvas en cuenta, le pongo la potencia nominal entre 1 y 5kHz y me fijo el ruido, la distorsión y todo en ese rango.
Cuando bajo la frecuencia voy bajando también la potencia para medir. Obviamente esto me va a dar mejores valores, pero al subir la potencia va a aparecer la parte cochina en todo su esplendor. 
¿Dónde está el truco? Como el oído es menos sensible, la distorsión, el ruido y demás archienemigos no se van a notar tanto.
Para el lado de las frecuencias altas, hacemos lo mismo.

En tu caso habla del ruido. A 1kHz la señal (S) a una amplitud nominal de 2V es 100dB más grande que el ruido (N, por _noise_ en inglés).
Más o menos sigue igual la amplitud hasta los 5kHz. Pasado ese límite empezamos a poner menos amplitud  la salida y la relación S/N se mantiene.
Por debajo de 1kHz, la misma historia. Siempre siguiendo la curva marcada como A en el segundo link.

A igual salida probablemente sea más ruidoso en graves, medios bajos y agudos, y más silencioso en los medios altos (donde está medido con la potencia nominal). La cosa es que no lo vas a notar, porque no tenés oídos tan sensibles en esos rangos de frecuencias.

Dicho sea de paso: ¿Se ve en las curvas el porqué de darle más potencia a los graves en un sistema multiamplificado? (Más allá de que los woofers tienen un SPL más bajo)




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y en la Respuesta de frecuencias dice:
> 
> *a -3 dBr = <10 Hz a 40 kHz* (esto si lo entiendo la duda es por "dBr" decibeles relativos)


Toman una señal digital a la que asignan 0dBr (es la referencia) y la transforman en una analógica a la salida.
Cuando la salida analógica está 3dB por debajo de la entrada digital (-3dBr), llegamos al limite.




Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Será una buena tarjeta de sonido? Es una Sound Blaster Audigy.


Como diría Confucio, el amigo de Fogonazo: Depende.

Eso te toca evaluarlo a vos 

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 12, 2010)

Posteo aquí mi duda, porque creo que le puede servir a otros que estén estudiando esto mismo.



> Digamos que el SPL/1W@1m es de XdB y P es la presión sonora que se mide, entonces: SPL=XdB=10log(P/20uPa).
> Ahora pongámosle 2W al parlante. La presión que genera el parlante se va al doble (se duplicó la potencia…) y el SPL será 10log(2P/20uPa)=10log(2)+10log(P/20uPa)=3dB+XdB.



A ver si entendí bien.
Tengo un Selenium 10PW3 (es solo un ejemplo concreto). El fabricante dice que la sensibilidad del mismo es 98 dB (entre 100 y 2000 Hz), con 1 Watt a 1 metro como dijiste.
Entonces:
               a  50 Watt -->  17 dB + 98 dB = 115 dB
               a 150 Watt -->  21,7 dB + 98 dB = 119,7 dB (aprox).

Debo interpretar que, si me paro a un metro, le aplico 150 Watts de sonidos entre 100 y 2000 Hz, voy a estar exponiendo mi oído a casi 120 dB de presión sonora? O se me escapó algo? (entiendo que es una aproximación, pero estoy aproximando correctamente?).


La verdad, me sorprende que genere tanta presión.... Es fácil dañarse el oído 
Pero los números no mienten, así que si me confirman que mi cálculo es correcto, debo tener más cuidado 

Un pregunta más, sé que no se suman directamente, pero un ejemplo para tener una idea, si pongo 2 iguales de estos, cada uno a 50 Watt (115 dB) , a 1 M (vamos, es una idea fácil), cuál sería la presión acústica (mejor dicho, la fórmula para calcularla) ?

Saludos y muchas gracias nuevamente, este foro es lo más!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> A ver si entendí bien.
> Tengo un Selenium 10PW3 (es solo un ejemplo concreto). El fabricante dice que la sensibilidad del mismo es 98 dB (entre 100 y 2000 Hz), con 1 Watt a 1 metro como dijiste.
> Entonces:
> a  50 Watt -->  17 dB + 98 dB = 115 dB
> ...



Es tal como vos decís. Suponiendo que soporte los 150W en forma permanente, tendrás 120dB SPL en forma permanente....pero lo más seguro es que sean picos de 120dB, con algo de 112 a 116dB en forma permanente.



NEO101 dijo:


> Un pregunta más, sé que no se suman directamente, pero un ejemplo para tener una idea, si pongo 2 iguales de estos, cada uno a 50 Watt (115 dB) , a 1 M (vamos, es una idea fácil), cuál sería la presión acústica (mejor dicho, la fórmula para calcularla) ?



Mirá acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-asociaciones-serie-paralelo-altavoces-27574/


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> A ver si entendí bien.
> Tengo un Selenium...
> 
> Debo interpretar que, si me paro a un metro, le aplico 150 Watts de sonidos entre 100 y 2000 Hz, voy a estar exponiendo mi oído a casi 120 dB de presión sonora?


Como ya te dijo Ezavalla (con la aclaración incluida), entendiste bien.



NEO101 dijo:


> La verdad, me sorprende que genere tanta presión.... *Es fácil dañarse el oído*...


Claro que sí. Por eso el énfasis en cuidarlos.
Ahora te invito a que veas las especificaciones de SPL de los auriculares y arriesgues para vos un par de conclusiones teniendo en cuenta las distancias (son bastante sorprendentes).

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 15, 2010)

Gracias a ambos.
Lo leí completo (Nivel de presion sonora en suma de asociaciones serie y/o paralelo de altavoces.)
Sin embargo, si bien entendí la explicación, sigo sin comprender de dónde salen esos 3 dB extras (los 3 de la potencia eléctrica sí). Creo que más bien es una cuestión de ignorancia mía respecto de la física del parlante, por lo cual acabo de postear una duda que tengo hace rato.
De todas maneras, tomo como axioma: *2 en paralelo, duplicando la potencia, suma 6 dB*

[off toppic]
La verdad, más leo y más aprendo, y más veo todo lo que no sé, y lo amplio que es la electroacústica (si es el nombre adecuado). Veo que se mencionan muchos libros y nombres, y realmente desconocía que hubieran tan buenas investigaciones, ensayos y que estuviera todo tan desarrollado/avanzado. Siempre deseé en algún momento poder hacer una carrera de Ingeniería en Electroacústica o algo así (estudio Ing en Sistemas actualmente), y realmente este foro mantiene vivo mi deseo... tal vez algún día 
[/off toppic]


*Cacho* , respecto de los auriculares.
Tal cual, de hecho me acordaba de eso cuando escribía mi post (en realidad, también cuando leía sobre como Sony pretendía decir que el muteki entregaba 1500 RMS aparentes "en una sala de 3*3" , me reía pensando en que los auriculares eran más potentes que el muteki con ese criterio). En casa tengo el detalle de los que uso, luego los miro 
Una vez escuché, hace muchos años, algo así como que "si se escuchan lo auriculares de alguien a 1 metro, ese alguien se está sometiendo a casi 120 dB". Obvio no es exacto, va a depender de cómo están hechos por fuera esos auriculares, pero no deja de ser un dato interesante.

¡Saludos y que tengan un buen fin de semana!

PD: si tienen un momento pásense por: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...es-serie-paralelo-altavoces-27574/#post241684


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 15, 2010)

Gracias *Cacho* por esa investigación y explicarlo detalladamente!

Llevo estos días leyéndolo y ahorita es que lo voy digiriendo un poco. Debo de admitir que la primera vez que lo leí no hallaba una relación "de eso" con mi pregunta 


Cacho dijo:


> El oído humano (por su estructura) percibe mejor las frecuencias medias altas (entre 1 y 5kHz), con un pico de sensibilidad alrededor de los 3-4kHz.
> Eso pasa por la resonancia del canal auditivo y esas cosillas que suelen suceder.



Ahora estoy claro con eso, aunque lo ignoraba. 

Aprendí también que la *curva-A de ponderación* es la norma más utilizada de una familia de diversas curvas relativas a la medición del nivel de presión sonora, a diferencia de presión de sonido real.







Y sentí necesario citar esto:

"El nivel de sonido, volumen y presión de sonido no son las mismas cosas y, de hecho no hay ni siquiera una simple relación entre ellos, porque el sistema auditivo humano es más sensible a algunas frecuencias que otros, y además, su respuesta de frecuencia varía con el nivel, como se ha demostrado por la medición de los contornos de igual sonoridad. En general, los sonidos de baja frecuencia y alta frecuencia se perciben no tan fuerte como la media, y el efecto es más pronunciado en los niveles de baja presión, con un aplanamiento de la respuesta a niveles altos".

Entonces ¿tiene esto algo que ver con que los amplificadores comerciales vengan medidos a 1khz en relación con su potencia?

Otra cosa que se me viene a la mente es: con razon muchas personas les gusta ecualizar con la forma de una curva contraria a la *A-ponderada*, se que es muy relativo afirmarlo sin medirlo, pero lo he visto muchas veces.





Cacho dijo:


> Dicho sea de paso: ¿Se ve en las curvas el porqué de darle más potencia a los graves en un sistema multiamplificado? (Más allá de que los woofers tienen un SPL más bajo)



Si, por lo menos yo si lo veo. Creo que por eso es el énfasis que se hace en los Tweeter´s y en los Bajos.


Como complemento:


Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ¿Será una buena tarjeta de sonido?


Les cuento que hice la adquisición de ella y una de las grandes ventajas es que en el canal del subwoofer trae un filtro pasa bajos seleccionable de 10Hz a 200Hz:


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 18, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y sentí necesario citar esto:
> "El nivel de sonido, volumen y presión de sonido no son las mismas cosas y, de hecho no hay ni siquiera una simple relación entre ellos, porque el sistema auditivo humano es más sensible a algunas frecuencias que otros, y además, su respuesta de frecuencia varía con el nivel, como se ha demostrado por la medición de los contornos de igual sonoridad. En general, los sonidos de baja frecuencia y alta frecuencia se perciben no tan fuerte como la media, y el efecto es más pronunciado en los niveles de baja presión, con un aplanamiento de la respuesta a niveles altos".



Y una cosa más (que tal vez ya hayas leído), es que esa curva se "aplana" cuando se llega al umbral de dolor.

Lo de ecualizar en "V" es algo bastante extenso... A esta altura no sé si es un "vicio", si es para compensar los equipos comerciales "malos" (que no tienen respuesta plana) o qué...
Porque la realidad es que las curvas de respuesta hasta donde sé se hacen considerando la *realidad*, con lo cual un bafle "ideal" que sea casi plano, abría que equalizarlo en V para hacer que esa "realidad plana" se *perciba* plana (compensar la respuesta del oído).

Respecto del filtro pasabajos de la placa de sonido, lamento "pincharte el globo", pero hasta las placas on-board traen esa opción para el subwoofer 

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 18, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> ...no sé si es un "vicio", si es para compensar los equipos comerciales "malos" (que no tienen respuesta plana) o qué...


Esto contradice en parte lo que decís a continuación.


NEO101 dijo:


> ...las curvas de respuesta ... se hacen considerando la *realidad*, con lo cual un bafle "ideal" que sea casi plano, abría que equalizarlo en V...


Esto es lo correcto.
Un buen bafle va a darte *el mismo* SPL a lo largo de su frecuencia útil (digamos que es uno de tres vías, de 20Hz a 20kHz). Entonces vas a tener que ponerle más graves que medios, y más agudos que medios, pero menos que los graves.
Eso, como observaste, se achata cada vez más a medida que suben los Fon.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 19, 2010)

Buen día *Cacho* 
Si, me enredé un poco. En cierto modo estaba pensando en que algunos (no sé si la mayoría) de los equipos High-End comerciales, sencillamente NO TRAEN controles de tonos. Solo el control de volumen.
Por otro lado, en equipos "malos", cuando el bafle no está ni cerca de una curva plana, (típicamente más alta "en el medio"), es lógico que haya que *exagerar aún más la "V"* en la equalización que si fuera "plano".

Lo que me dá vueltas en la cabeza ahora es... Un equipo Hi-Fi, por definición, reproduce el sonido lo más fielmente posible al original...
Entonces, en el caso por ejemplo de una orquesta *en vivo*, si los intrumentos y notas graves tienen la misma fuerza que el resto de las notas, van a quedar "tapados" en parte por las notas medias, por la respuesta del oído. *Luego, si eso lo grabamos y pretendemos reproducirlo fielmente*, debería quedar así; es decir, con los medios "tapando" lo demás (aunque tal vez la curva sea aproximadamente plana) por culpa del oído.
Desgraciadamente, no tengo experiencia escuchando orquestas en vivo, así no sabría decir como es la realidad...

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> .......Entonces, en el caso por ejemplo de una orquesta *en vivo*, si los intrumentos y notas graves tienen la misma fuerza que el resto de las notas, van a quedar "tapados" en parte por las notas medias, por la respuesta del oído. *Luego, si eso lo grabamos y pretendemos reproducirlo fielmente*, debería quedar así; es decir, con los medios "tapando" lo demás (aunque tal vez la curva sea aproximadamente plana) por culpa del oído.
> Desgraciadamente, no tengo experiencia escuchando orquestas en vivo, así no sabría decir como es la realidad.....


En una orquesta en vivo (Tipo sinfónica), nadie tapa a nadie, por lo que si fue correctamente grabada, en la reproducción tampoco nadie tapará a nadie.

Un buen equipo de sonido no posee controles tono o son extremadamente sutiles (+-1db), pero esos mismos equipos alimentan gabinetes que te garantizan una respuesta plana en extremo.
El resultado es que escuchas NO a tu gusto, sino igual a lo que hubieras escuchado en vivo.
Aquí viene un eterno dilema, ¿ Que quieres escuchar ?:
Lo mismo que hubieras escuchado en vivo
o
como a ti te gustaría que sonara.

Según mi criterio ambas opciones son válidas, no para mi que tengo una opinión formada, pero acepto el gusto la opinión de los demás, así que si quieres control de tono, ponle control de tono.

Salvedad: La música en vivo se capta, y graba según el "gusto" y experiencia del técnico o ingeniero de sonido que agrega al sonido original su interpretación sobre "Como debería sonar", para lo cual efectúa mezclas ecualizaciones y agrega efectos para llevar la interpretación a como a "El le gusta que suene", esto puede traer aparejado que algún instrumento o cantante esté más al "Frente" que el resto, si a esta ecualización le agregas la tuya, el resultado es impredecible.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 20, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Un buen equipo de sonido no posee controles tono o son extremadamente sutiles (+-1db), pero esos mismos equipos alimentan gabinetes que te garantizan una respuesta plana en extremo.
> El resultado es que escuchas NO a tu gusto, sino igual a lo que hubieras escuchado en vivo.
> Aquí viene un eterno dilema, ¿ Que quieres escuchar ?:
> Lo mismo que hubieras escuchado en vivo
> ...



Tal cual  
A mí me ha ido cambiando el gusto. Antes resaltaba mucho la "V", ahora no me gusta que desparezca el "brillo" del sonido correspondiente a los medios. Y me pasa, que escucho con alguien y luego, cuando en algún momento subo los graves, me dicen "ahí me gusta más". Si bien creo que aún me gusta resaltarlos un poquito, actualmente DETESTO que retumben los graves, sobre todo ese sonido tan feo que tienen los equipos que les ponen a los autos 
Lo que sí, suelo variar la equalización según qué música escucho...
Actualmente, quiero lograr tener en mi habitación, y en lo posible en el auto, un sonido parecido al que tengo en mis auriculares. Cuando escucho con ellos, percibo un nivel de detalle que me agrada, todo parece estar donde debe...

Todo esto aparte de la salvedad que pusiste (lo de las preferencias de los que se encargan de la grabación), ya que el tema es amplísimo. El audio, más que una ciencia, es un arte 

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> ......
> Actualmente, quiero lograr tener en mi habitación, y en lo posible en el auto, un sonido parecido al que tengo en mis auriculares. Cuando escucho con ellos, percibo un nivel de detalle que me agrada, todo parece estar donde debe......


Ese es "Otro" punto complicado, si compras un equipo de audio de muchos U$ seguramente alguien te aconsejará (O sentirás la necesidad) en algún momento de "Acondicionar" un lugar para escuchar, en lo que seguramente te deberás gastar otro montón de U$.

Para resolver esto hay 2 posibilidades, tratar de construir una cámara anecoica amortiguando o cancelando cualquier reverberación de la sala y escuchar absolutamente en "Plano"
o
Ecualizando el ambiente de escucha lo que se logra con un ecualizador de ambiente que no es mas que un ecualizador por 1/2 o 1/3 de octava, mediante este se compensan los "Aportes" o "Falencias" de la sala de audición que se comporta como una "Sala Real" llena de sillones, cortinas, lámparas, humanos, Etc. y corrigen la respuesta a frecuencia del "Todo" Gabinetes + Ambiente.

Para ambos casos se requiere de un analizador de espectro en tiempo real, algunos ecualizadores de ambiente ya lo traen incluido.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 15, 2010)

> Digamos que el SPL/1W@1m es de XdB y P es la presión sonora que se mide, entonces: SPL=XdB=10log(P/20uPa).
> Ahora pongámosle 2W al parlante.


He leido unas cuantas veces el texto y cuando por fin lo entiendo, miro mis altavoces y indican una sensibilidad de 90dB(2.83V, 1m), es decir, por lo que deduzco es 90dB/2,83V@1m

¿Como hago para calcular los dB que saldran del altavoz?¿Es raro que salga en V?
Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 15, 2010)

P=V²/R => Si V=2,83V y R=8Ohm es P=8,0089/8~1W 

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 15, 2010)

> P=V²/R => Si V=2,83V y R=8Ohm es P=8,0089/8~1W
> 
> Saludos


:cabezon: 
Ahora es cuando Georg Simon Ohm viene silenciosamente por mi espalda y me da una colleja...


----------



## Helminto G. (May 25, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> .
> Aquí viene un eterno dilema, ¿ Que quieres escuchar ?:
> Lo mismo que hubieras escuchado en vivo
> o
> como a ti te gustaría que sonara.





en esto tengo una duda, obviamente nada objetiva y sin valor "cientifico" alguno, creo que se le podria llamar interes "social":  tu Fogonazo, ¿que quieres escuchar?


pd: (creo que esto raya en el oftopic)


----------

